# Can a heavily planted tank support a greater bioload?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A heavily planted tank can support a bigger bioload. How much bigger I have no idea. I prefer to see the plants as an insurance policy, giving me more confidence that I won't overload the tank when I add another small fish or two.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think so.

Though there are so many variables that come into play in "real life" that it's never going to be quite that simple.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

O2 is reduced in most planted tanks due to less current from all the weeds.

Plants offer some as a trade off there, but in general, I'd say less fish in planted tanks. If you have a more open design, then about equal, if you go a emergent design, then perhaps higher.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

O2 depletion from reduced current? Wouldn't have thought of that. I assume that airstones / robust flow would counteract that problem.

Any other reason for thinking that planted tanks can't support higher bioload?

Note: I agree that plants as an 'insurance policy' is wise.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

you also need to consider the growth rate of the plants u are using if u have all super slow plants then no you will not be able to have the same max bio load as a fast growing planted tank, also have to consider how much detruis u have to much will start causing problems to. also have to consider co2 or no co2 and light as they all have a direct impact on how fast a plant can grow so theres no blanket answer that can cover it all, just judge what most of the factors are and go from there.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

if you are havily planted with anubias i will doubt that
if you are with elodea, swords..and other rather fast growing...you can try to aim a litlle high with the fish numbers. but...in the night make sure you have an airstone (or a air driven sponge filter) - you can keep it even in daytime
also a very very planted tank with a low German Harness will experince PH swings. and that is not good to fish.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

One problem with fish only tanks is the buildup of nitrates from fish waste, ammonia converted to nitrates. Water changes take care of that, but in a planted tank the plants take care of it.

Some fish are a bit timid, some are seen as prey by other fish. Planted tanks offer more hiding places, more obstruction to the view of the predators.

People with planted tanks, especially high light tanks, are forced to do more tank maintenance than in fish only tanks, benefiting the fish. 

Planted tanks are more beautiful than non-planted, so the spouse is less likely to insist the tank be removed, leaving more homeless fish for society to contend with


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> Planted tanks are more beautiful than non-planted, so the spouse is less likely to insist the tank be removed, leaving more homeless fish for society to contend with


So remember, always have your fish spayed or neutered.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> Planted tanks are more beautiful than non-planted, so the spouse is less likely to insist the tank be removed, leaving more homeless fish for society to contend with


LOL

*sigh* if only it worked that way in my household.


----------



## mnno (Dec 7, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think so.
> 
> Though there are so many variables that come into play in "real life" that it's never going to be quite that simple.



I'd have to agree, but I have to ask, what sorts of fish are you planning keeping? Is your tank so full of plants that larger fish will have less than adequate swimming room? How overstocked will your tank be? In all honesty we all [myself included!] probably overstock, but I am pretty diligent about checking my water parameters and keep up with water changes, etc.

I don't think you can keep about 30 fish in a 10g, no matter how heavily planted...


----------

